# drove a Lexus LF-A at Autobahn CC (lots of pics)



## mpowa (Apr 10, 2004)

thought you guys might like to see and hear about it.

I couldn't believe how good this car is. Its just crazy good. Well for $375k I suppose it should be. Had 2 laps in it at Autobahn on Friday. Was able to floor it and take it to redline whenever possible but not too hard in the corners since it was cold out and tail came out pretty easy. I want one.

This car runs out of revs so fast, I did it a few times during the 2-lap run. ****ing best car experience ever, period. I mean I've driven a few exotics before (but only on the street). 360, 355, 348, 996 turbo, Viper, off the top of my head - but this was just crazy good. I am planning to do a write-up on it. Need to find the time/motivation. Which I think I will find.

I was surprised, I thought these cars were sold out! I asked the dealer guy there (guy I didn't know, one of the regional reps for Lexus) and he said they are available! I was stunned.


Lexus LF-A event at Autobahn CC by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr


yellow LF-A at Autobahn CC by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr


yellow LF-A at Autobahn CC (HDR) - rear 3/4 view by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr

this is the car I drove -

black LF-A at Autobahn CC (HDR) - rear view by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr


----------



## mpowa (Apr 10, 2004)

the dash is ridiculous. and, initially the shock factor was like overwhelming and I was like, "gawdamn". But thinking a couple of days later now, I think it costs just a bit too much. The 458 handles and performs pretty much the same and its what, like 100k less. ridiculous. and, its a Ferrari. But one thing thats nice about this car is you don't have the same astronomical maintenance costs as you do with the Ferrari. You would have to take care of the brakes and that'll be pricey but you won't have a $15k basic maintenance bill at 15k on the clock or whatever it is. And also oil changes will be drastically cheaper. I believe they are in the thousands for Ferrari because they have to do extensive work on the engine. All of that being said, I think if I was in a position to buy something like this I'd have to strongly consider the 458 also, along with the Gallardo or hell for this money I'd even be looking at Murcielagos as well, hell maybe even the new LP700. This car is no joke though, 3200 lbs and 552 hp, V10 with a 9000 rpm redline. Its by far the best car I've ever driven. (the best prior to this was a Ferrari 360, 6MT. I've also driven older Ferraris and Porsches).

I was a bit delirious at the end and basically speechless so that's what's going on there lol. The instructor in the IS-F is a kind of 'pace car' so that was another reason I couldn't just go balls out on the track. But still had ample opportunities to nail it. Oh and, you would never shift gears in the middle of a turn in real racing. this video is with the windows closed... the car has technology that pipes the noise of the engine into the passenger compartment and noise-canceling to get rid of unwanted external noise interference. how ****ing cool is that. I love the sound my friend makes in the beginning, reminds me of one of those Best Motoring videos. we are both ex-Supra guys, btw. So you can imagine how much we enjoyed this. Sitting inside the LF-A for the first time I felt a similar emotion to when I sat in my Supra for the first time..... that car felt like getting into a spaceship too, the first time I did. The interior looked so dream-like, it didn't even look real. The way the console wraps around you, the driving position, etc. The LF-A technically began life as the "Supra successor" so I think that's cool.







smiling ear-to-ear by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr

The first order of business was getting accustomed to the track. Each of us got our own IS-F's for this purpose and went out for a preliminary 2-lap run. We followed the instructor in his IS-F so he could get a feel for how we are driving. They weren't about to put us in a $375,000 car at a racetrack if we were driving like idiots. Thankfully having had a good amount of track time myself in my old Supra at Road America and Gingerman Raceway, combined with LOTS and LOTS of seat time on Gran Turismo and many other various racing games over the years, I felt completely at home. The IS-F has some serious power and I had no trouble bringing the back end out coming out of the turns, especially since it was early in the morning and some 35 chilly degrees out. But that did not phase me, I was on a mission!




























here's my friend driving it, me video'ing... excuse the shaky hand, I was a bit nervous because my friend is kind of a madman on the street and he doesn't have much (read: almost no) track experience... so uhh.. yeah I was a bit on edge. he gave me a little semi-scare once you'll notice in the video (he almost did some off-roading), its not exactly the best for unexperienced to drive at a racetrack. he gives a pretty good summary of it at the end, including what he thinks about it in comparison to driving a GTR - he's driven Murcielago, 996 and 997 turbo, GTR, and some others - on the street though.

before we left the Lexus guy said "you don't want to be _that_ guy" meaning the guy who wrecks a car at an event like this.


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

Great car, great pics and a great post!


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts, pics & video. . .looks like a blast!


----------



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

Lexus should build more cars like LFA. V12 LS, LS-F, some kind of LS coupe with V12 and F versions, and new SC roadster (not 4 seater...) with all kinds of variants. Make them look aggressive while keeping the smooth look. And yet Lexus is more focused on cars like that new hatch and weird compact hybrid sedan...

Nice write-up and thanks for sharing!


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Fantastic piece of automobile technology and all. BUT.... Still waaaaaaaaaay over priced for the $$!

Give me a Audi R8 V10 and Benz AMG 63 instead. 

Nice writeup!


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

TXSTYLE said:


> Fantastic piece of automobile technology and all. BUT.... *Still waaaaaaaaaay over priced for the $$*!
> 
> Give me a Audi R8 V10 and Benz AMG 63 instead.
> 
> Nice writeup!


+1

Yeah..I was shocked:yikes: at that price. Way to much for that.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Great post! Thanks for sharing! Love that interior for some odd reason..


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

who ever knew that a car company known for quietest cars on the market can make one of the best sounding cars in production


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

What'd you boys pay for this "experience"?


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

What sort of event was this, Lexus sponsored?

It's a cool car, glad they made it - sure, I'd rather have a Carrera GT, but this is really for people who aren't on a budget.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

If I had the means, I would buy one no questions asked.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Lexus LFA at Long Beach Grand Prix


----------

